# Needed: comprehensive hibernation thread



## leigti (Sep 1, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to put this so if it's not right, mods please move it. A couple months ago the topic of hibernation was brought up in one of the threads I participated in. I'm sorry I just can't seem to find it right now but somebody responded and said that they would write a comprehensive thread on hibernation, including General information, pros and cons, proper methods, risks, benefits etc. as with most topics there is a lot of conflicting information out there. So can you experienced keepers please help us newbies better understand this topic so we can make an educated decision? Thank you for any advice you can provide.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 1, 2014)

There is info. Out there telling you why not to . If it's less then a year old it's too young , if you haven't had the tort a year you should wait , if it's been sick wait a year . And most of all it's a gamble if done wroug ( not right ) and it's personal choise . 
And I've been raising torts for 10 years . I have 2 different types of box turtles , 5 types of water turtles , and 8 different types of torts . So do my personal choise and would like to see you have your choice . And have fun with your torts !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2014)

In MY experience the risk is too great to hibernate. Every year people talk about the turtles that "didn't come up". Not me man, no hibernation for any of my animals...


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 1, 2014)

leigti, do lots of research and draw your own conclusions. As mentioned, don't hibernate a newer tortoise or one who has been ill.

You can hibernate (brumate) a healthy tortoise safely, but with lots of prep work and monitoring. In most climates of the world/US, you can't just let them pick a spot outside and let them be. That is because the tortoises are outside of their native environment, and there may be too much rain, not cold enough, too cold, etc.
They brumate in their native area because they have to, to survive. When they are kept as pets, we can keep them safe so they don't have to. 
It can be a challenge to keep tortoises awake over the winter, but it can be done with good temps, enough lighting, etc. They usually do slow down, however.

Here is one perspective on it. Not saying it is the way to go, but just so you have multiple viewpoints. If you ever decide to brumate your tortoise, take it very, very, very seriously.
http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/newhibernation.html

PS. I do brumate most of my Russians in controlled situations.


----------



## leigti (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks everybody for your responses. My idea for this thread was actually not for me personally, at least not at this time, but for the many people out there who have considered hibernating there turtles and tortoises and are looking for specific information on it. It would be nice if a lot of the information was in one place, sort of a "care sheet" type thread if at all possible. Maybe what I'm asking isn't quite possible or it already exists on the site and I have just not found it. Unlike other areas of turtle and tortoise care where there are countless ways to do it "right"if this is done "wrong" you don't have a chance to tweak it over time. So please keep the responses coming. Thank you.


----------



## 4jean (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you for starting this thread, I am one of those people who need help to learn about and plan for hibernation. After spending summer days outside, I don't like the idea of such a long New York winter spend inside for my tortoise. I have had my Hermann's tortoise for nine months. I believe he is a year old. I have a lot to learn and plan for if I decide to try it this year. I would really appreciate help from the experts!!


----------



## Flipper (Sep 1, 2014)

For those who keep their torts awake, what changes need to be made in the cooler months. Ie, lights on less? Feed less? Temps? Things I'm not thinking of?


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 1, 2014)

The Tortoise Trust link is the best hibernation summary that I know of. It works for most Northern climates.
It is so dependent on climate and weather in the specific area that you live in, that I think it is hard to generalize for the USA, let alone the world.
To brumate a tortoise, I think you need to own them at least a year, if not 2-3, so you really get the know them, and learn a lot about tortoises. Do a lot of research for your area. Then consider it.

To keep a tortoise awake (prepare for them to be less active overall, sometimes); yes make sure your UVB source is updated- Fall is a good time to buy them for this reason. Use a timer with lights on 12-14 hours per day. Increase the lighting overall in your enclosure; add a second 75w basking bulb midway down, for example, to boost warmth and light. Soak about 2x per week. Offer food as usual, but prepare for appetite to go down somewhat.


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2014)

That might have been me. I've mentioned doing this a couple of times. I'm planning on using my russians as an example and taking pics and stuff.


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> In MY experience the risk is too great to hibernate. Every year people talk about the turtles that "didn't come up". Not me man, no hibernation for any of my animals...



I share your experience for people who attempt this outside, but quite the opposite when done correctly INSIDE.


----------



## leigti (Sep 1, 2014)

Tom said:


> That might have been me. I've mentioned doing this a couple of times. I'm planning on using my russians as an example and taking pics and stuff.


Well now would be a good time!   No pressure though.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 1, 2014)

I've brumated tortoises in my Greenhouse with background heat to prevent temps going below freezing, and I have used the 'fridge' method using a wine cooler (temp digitally controlled) as Jerry Fife recommends in 'Russian Tortoises in Captivity'. Both have worked very well.

Tom, if you can document your process in an inside environment, that would help people in all climates and weather.


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2014)

lynnedit said:


> Tom, if you can document your process in an inside environment, that would help people in all climates and weather.



That is the plan. Gotta start looking for a fridge... I probably have another month or two before I put mine down for winter. We'll see what the weather does.


----------



## ascott (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/is-hibernation-absolutely-required.38255/page-2

I am attaching this for your reference.....please do expect that there will be many opinions about this subject....

You have come to a great source for direction and opinion and experience and opinion, oh and opinion.....LOL....also be sure to search any and all resources online and any other sources.....many methods are a good pool to derive ones own set up from.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 2, 2014)

Flipper said:


> For those who keep their torts awake, what changes need to be made in the cooler months. Ie, lights on less? Feed less? Temps? Things I'm not thinking of?


I keep my inside guys lights on for 12 hrs a day, I keep their temps the same and feed them the same. They don't need to be treated any differently, they just need 12 hours of light...


----------



## luvsdaheat (Oct 8, 2014)

Posters aren't indicating their animal's species, or if they're kept inside 100%, outside 100%, or a mix of both. And since not all tort species hibernate, the information won't apply to everyone here. Adding this info will reduce misinformation and confusion, no?

just my .02

brad


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2014)

> Adding this info will reduce misinformation and confusion, no?



This would offer grouping yes, however--it is imperative that a person know the species they have and what its life cycle consists of as well


----------



## AZTorts (Oct 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> That is the plan. Gotta start looking for a fridge... I probably have another month or two before I put mine down for winter. We'll see what the weather does.



Don't forget Tom, I'm here in Arizona and I'm counting on you to give me the heads up as to when I should tuck my yearling ADTs into bed. And also, when do I stop feeding them in preparation? That to me sounds like the tricky part because it seems a crystal ball would be necessary and I broke mine.


----------

